# Screen Printing Cases



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm going to start screen printing some of my cases, I have a friend working on a screen for me and a co-worker offered to give me some case ink, but now he is saying the ink they have isn't good. Can anyone recommend a good white ink for screen printing on cases?


----------



## len (Aug 9, 2015)

I just had a stencil made (about $30) and spray paint. No durability issues.


----------



## doctrjohn (Aug 9, 2015)

And, from our friends at Apollo, Road Case Stencils.

Best,
John


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 12, 2015)

I had great success with Marsh brand stencil ink and supplies. Here's some examples on Grainger's site.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 12, 2015)

A couple of thoughts, the very popular plastisol inks have to be heat cured, 300 degrees F, so I wonder how the abs laminate on the case would do with that, would it de-laminate?
When this care up at PSW the comment was made that it is easier to remove ink than paint.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2015)

Brass slip-together stencils (save of course for your logo - a custom brass cutout for that).

Diagraph OneShot rollers: http://www.diagraphmsp.com/oneshot-applicators


----------

